# The Thai crisis through the eyes of Twitterers



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Some tweets from people in Bangkok, ordinary residents and correspondents, as they happen....



> Thai gov. arrested the man who brought 600 food box to the protesters, sentence 2 years in jail and 40000 bath - _NongB33_





> Do NOT walk east out of Soi Rangnam! You will walk DIRECTLY into the line of fire! Repeat. Repeat. Repeat - _BangkokGarrett_





> We occationally hear gunshots from the Soi Rangnam/Ratch intersection and we suspect each time they're firing at people who unkwly wander in - _BangkokGarrett_





> US Embassy offers evacuation of families of staff As death toll rises, Thai PM defends crackdown - Yahoo! News _suthichai_





> Urgent: If you are in Bangkok, or have family and friends within the city. Notify them of this map: Bangkok Dangerous - Red Shirts Rally March-May 2010 - Google Maps _RichardBarrow_


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Latest tweets below:



> Which regiments are these killer troops coming from? Reports seem more like trained assasins than scared recruits firing indisciminately _Nganadeeleg_





> These are city neighborhoods, and the government should remember that ordinary people live there, nt only protesters." said Brad Adams /AFP - _GeorgeBkk_





> Human Rights Watch: Revoke ‘Live Fire Zones’ in Bangkok Thailand: Revoke ?Live Fire Zones? in Bangkok | Human Rights Watch _RichardBarrow_





> "It's a small step for soldiers to think 'live fire zone' = 'free fire zone', esp as violence escalates" said Human Rights Watch speaker _GeorgeBkk_





> CNN's Sara Sidner: Ordinary bystanders are being killed in Bangkok _RichardBarrow_





> Front page of Bangkok Post: "The Edge of Anarchy" http://twitpic.com/1o7ofu _RichardBarrow_


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

> "Ambulance crews going out in groups. Scared to death of any soldiers." _bkkbase_





> BBC: 'Thailand protesters defy PM vow to end stand-off' BBC News - Thailand protesters defy PM vow to end stand-off _Georgebkk_


_Tulsathit _translation of live CRES (crisis security body) announcement:



> CRES: We are coordinating with related organisations to try to bring kids,women and old ppl out of rally site. Media are invited to join us.
> 
> Sansern: We only want to take kids, women and old ppl out. But men can also join.
> 
> ...


Hmm, the last quote from Sansern is somewhat ironic.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

Tweeted by _WomenLoveThai_










Catherine of _WomenLoveThai_ has the full eye-witness account here...


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

The Twittersphere, Sunday 6 pm Thai time...


> Thai govt seems to think it's quashing the protest. My sense is it's igniting new ones - _bm_





> Can't help thinking that violent standoff on Rama IV could be easily resolved by a well-trained police force rather than soldiers with M-16s - _markmackinnon_





> CRES announces curfew no londer needed, effects on too wide a scale; situation still under control _Tan-__Network_


(Government showing usual indecision)



> Unconfirmed: Source says 300 M16s & Tarvers drawn from army store 4 assassination attempt on leaders 2nite by Newin thugs & PAD. We'll c _photo_journ_


 (more rumours)



> That load of tires delivered just now had a police cap on the dash - _photo_journ_


 (The fact that there are police sympathisers within the ranks has caused some clashes with the army already)



> (Red leader) Nuttawut's calling for UN-mediated talks - _tulsathit_





> Urgent: 6 people injured at Victory monument. Dangerous for protesters at ratchaprasong, bullets coming from opposite the stage /ThaiPBS _Georgebkk_





> If it looks like a massacre sounds like a massacre & there's bodies piling up it's probably a massacre - lets give this thing the right name _andrewspooner_














> They don't need curfew when they have completely unaccountable, illegal and murderous free fire zones _- andrewspooner_





> Nattawud (red leader) says he believes govt can't contain situation as rallies spread upcountry. _terryfrd_





> People Channel Photographer shot (but safe from wearing bullet proof jacket) around Lumpini tower building, Rama 4 rd. _Tan_network_





> CRES (government crisis management centre) said to Thai people, don't believed CNN media, this media want to discredit Thai Government, ...CNN what do you think about this...lol _NongB33_


(Right... and we should only beleive government sources of course!)



> The only thing to take from the CRES announcement was that no curfew. The rest was just nonsense _bangkokpundit_





> Nuttawut (redshirt leader): If Govt orders ceasefire, UDD around the country will enter reconcillation process.... http://bit.ly/9JjE5l Nationnews


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2010)

> Fire is in front of Lumpini Tower but none structure - tires only. Getting my ass out of here. Army just shooting wildly. Not moving _photo-journ_





> Video of a protester trying to make a barricade, but shot whilst doing so: YouTube - Man gets shot trying to build roadblock! _danieljerivers_


A demonstrator crowd tonight by _photo_journ_


----------

